# ADB & the D2VZW



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, another noob question from a burgeoning developer. To use ADB with the d2vzw, do I need any special files? special drivers and the like? Specifically, I want to be able to use it while the phone is in recovery mode to pull logs from failed flashes, among other things. Links are also appreciated. Thanks.

Edit: I have the standard usb drivers already, the ones that allow for the MTP connection between the phone and the computer. Just wondering if anything additional is needed for ADB, especially where connecting in recovery mode is concerned.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

you need the android sdk on your computer.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Android SDK. Should come with the USB drivers for ADB. To be honest, I always had a bitchy time getting those working on Win7 if that's what you're on. What I always have done for all my devices is downloaded the PC-side version of PDA Net. USB tether requires working adb drivers. It auto-installs the extra drivers... that's always fixed mine, and I was never able to get mine going without those drivers. I'd get the SDK and see if it all works if it doesn't then you may try PDA Net.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Android SDK
http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html

[ADB/FB/APX Driver] Universal Naked Driver 0.72
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1996051

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

ok adb is installed and working but it's weird. I'm trying to pull a recovery.log from my device, and the command prompt says it's working, I just can't find it on my PC (I'm running Windows 7). Is there a way to specify the directory it goes to, and if so what syntax? Otherwise, how do I find this damn thing? lol

Edit: I'm using adb pull /tmp/recovery.log while still in recovery mode. I just closed the command prompt, but it responds with a message that sounds like it was successful, even saying how long it took to do it. I thought it was supposed to show up in the folder my ADB files were in, but it's not there. My ADB folder is in the SDK folder because I got it from the SDK, and that is in my Dropbox directory because I keep all my Android stuff there (Thank you beans for the 50 GB of free space  ).


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You could try..


```
adb pull /tmp/recovery.log [URL=C:/Program]C:/Program[/URL] Files/Recovery Logs
```
That should put it within Program Files in a folder called Recovery Logs, lol.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> You could try..
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


wouldn't I have to use \ instead of / for PC?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> wouldn't I have to use \ instead of / for PC?


Same difference..








But, yes.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> wouldn't I have to use \ instead of / for PC?


no, because it's an adb command and adb does not care if it's /


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

yarly said:


> no, because it's an adb command and adb does not care if it's /


wow, ok, so that's what was throwing me off for so long. lol


----------

